

Ask HN: Why is there not a Go specific IDE? - micah_chatt

I&#x27;m new to Go, and have very much enjoyed learning it, but coming from Python, I&#x27;m used to available full featured IDEs. I realize there are lots of plugins for popular editors (and even some IDEs), and I&#x27;ve been using the go-vim plugin.<p>This is not at all meant as a criticism, it just surprises me that with all the features like tests, benchmarks, coverage, documentation, etc that there is not a IDE specific to Go.
======
patientfrog
There's a plugin for intellij, but I suspect most folks just use a text
editor.

